# Today - Salmon and Chicken



## bdawg (Feb 25, 2012)

Just put a salmon and a chicken into my MES:

Here are the before pics:

I used a simple cure (1 cup brown sugar, 1/2 cup kosher salt, 2 tbsp dill weed, a tbsp lemon pepper) on the salmon for about 4 hours this morning before rinsing it off and putting them in the smoker.  I was amazed at how much liquid it drew out of the fish, and made it a much deeper orange/red color.  You can see some of the dill still on there.  I didn't try TOO hard to get it all off.

The salmon will stay in until the white stuff starts to come out.  That should be about 2 hours or so total.  Smoker is at 215 right now. 

Here's the salmon pre-smoker:








And one of the 2 chickens:  I just brined them overnight with a simple salt/sugar brine and then re-soaked this morning in plain water to lower the salt content (I have to watch my sodium), then a store bought rub that i already had in the cabinet that I've used before (Prudhomme's poultry rub).  The chickens will stay in until they hit 165 internal temp.  I'll boost the temp up to 225 when the salmon comes out.







I'll post the after pics as well.


----------



## bdawg (Feb 25, 2012)

Just pulled the salmon out.  I first thought it got a little overdone, but it's not bad.  It tastes great and the fish is very moist inside..


----------



## bdawg (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's one of the 2 chickens.  They came out awesome.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2012)

They both look delicious! Great job!


----------

